# Newby here requiring assistance.



## kypros (Aug 2, 2020)

Hello and thank you for letting me join.

I have been a coffee lover like everyone else in this forum I presume.

My coffee machines so far comprised of the cheap (under 100) which they kept breaking all the time. The coffee these machines brewed was not grate.

After my last one broke down (bought from Lidl), I decided to upgrade. This week I'll be receiving a brand new Isomac tea IV along with the Mahlkonig Vario generation III grinder, a a package deal at Italian kitchen aids for 1582 euros.

As there are no dealerships in Cyprus, sending the machine abroad for repairs is not an option, I need to be able to troubleshoot and repair the machine as needed. Is there an online course I could take to learn these skills? I'm very good with my hands and I can repair almost any mechanical devise. Where I fall short is electronics.

thank you.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Go big or go home eh? :classic_laugh:

Woosh. That looks like an amazing set up.

There is a word of difference maintaining a disposable appliance like the Lidl machine and the BIFL machine from Isomac.

One is next to impossible, the other, not so much.

I don't think you need to do any courses on repair but good maintenance will make the machine last a lifetime. There is a big community here for these machines. I'm sure you will get much in the way of advice for its use, maintenance and upkeep!

If something does go wrong, there are many members who will help.

Congratulations.


----------



## kypros (Aug 2, 2020)

*
Blue_Cafe, thank you for your answer, what I'm looking for at the moment is how to de-scale and backflash safely for my particular machine.
*


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

kypros said:


> *
> Blue_Cafe, thank you for your answer, what I'm looking for at the moment is how to de-scale and backflash safely for my particular machine.
> *


 Hi and welcome. I'd recommend you post in the espresso machine sub. There's loads of very experienced people looking for posts in there rather than the new member section 🙂


----------

